# florida driftwood regulator



## OhMy (Apr 16, 2005)

has anyone else had problems w/ this reg. i can't get a constant bubble count . if it does work the next day when soleniod turns back on you have to reajust it .been fighting this for over a week.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Is it the Milwaukee? What is the pressure on the right gauge?

If not already bring the right guage to 20 psi. Usually that fixes it. If not even go higher...some I've read to 40-50 psi.


----------



## OhMy (Apr 16, 2005)

not sure there are no markings. right gauge (working pressure) reads 10 psi.i'll turn it up & see what happens. . i thought a working pressure of 10 psi. max is the rule.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

The recommendation is between 1 and 2 bar, or around 15 to 30 psi working pressure.


----------



## OhMy (Apr 16, 2005)

i turned the working press. up to 35 psi. & the bubble count is looks to be holding .but if you turn the solenoid off & back on the bubble rate drops ( 1 per 30 sec.)or stops totally. maybe this one is broken also. :toimonst: i hope not it's the second reg. in a months span.


----------



## kretinus (Jan 19, 2005)

It looks like they just took a MA957 regulator and swapped it's cheap bubble counter with one off a JBJ. Both use 1/8" NPT threads on the fitting where the bubble counter attatches, there's another company doing that as well.

Unfortunately you could do that yourself and save a lot of money, the JBJ bubble counter goes for $15-$20, you could buy the Milwaukke regulator AND the JBJ regulator for about what you paid for that one.


----------



## OhMy (Apr 16, 2005)

i'm giveing up on it. it's going back tomorrow. the bubble count is 0 this thing sucks . the best part is i had to wait 2 weeks for this one & it was a replacement! time to start over.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

What do you have the solenoid plugged into? There shouldn't be any difference between the JBJ and the Milwaukee bubblecounter, except that the JBJ has a check valve. 10 PSI is not enough, not even close. Why don't you ask Florida Driftwood what it should be set at?The JBJ automatically ajusts to 30 PSI.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I had a similar problem when I first got my each of my JBJ regulators. One was from Florida Driftwood and it came without the bubble counter. I ordered the bubble counter and it came without the gasket. The regulator worked similar to yours in the begining and once the gasket was installed it worked fine. 

The second regulator had similar operational problems and it seems that the gasket had fallen out when I assembled it. I put in the gasket and it worked fine after that. 

My situation was very similar to yours in that the bubble rate would work each morning only after it was adjusted. The next morning it would not work again until I re-adjusted it. Look for the gasket where the bubble counter screws into the needle valve. I'll bet it is either missing or mangled up!


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

I also have this regulator and i filled my co2 tank 3 times so far and i noticed the bubble count is not consistent for the first week.I thinking because its a full tank.What i did to help the problem it to keep the back pressure on about 8


----------



## kretinus (Jan 19, 2005)

MatPat said:


> One was from Florida Driftwood and it came without the bubble counter


They made you buy the bubble counter seperately? I've never heard of such a thing, when was this?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

OhMy said:


> i'm giveing up on it. it's going back tomorrow. the bubble count is 0 this thing sucks . the best part is i had to wait 2 weeks for this one & it was a replacement! time to start over.


 I'm sorry if I am assuming the worst but you are adjusting the bubbles with the needle valve, yes, not the tank valve.


----------



## OhMy (Apr 16, 2005)

SCMurphy said:


> I'm sorry if I am assuming the worst but you are adjusting the bubbles with the needle valve, yes, not the tank valve.


yes, I'm adjusting the needle valve


----------



## multi leaf (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Mat Pat and all
Oh my is having problems with his computer...your advice helped
Thank you..no gasket, but an o ring was caught up on the threads a bit 
he re set the o ring and I think it has been working well after he checked that.

Thanks again


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sweet! Glad you got it working


----------



## OhMy (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks to all w/ the help.
MatPat , didn't know the grammer police were on line . "Give the Spell Check button a try on your next post!" Please... give it a rest .


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

this wasnt included to his reply on your post..........


----------

